# ISA cd/rom for cert. arborist exam??



## TreeAce (Oct 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could give me feedback on the ISA interactive cd/rom set . I plan to take certified arborist exam in mid Feb and was thinkn the cd set would be a big help . I already have the study guide but I understand I will need to study more than just that . I should also point out that even though I have been cutting / climbing for about 20 years I really know very little about soil , fert , diagnosis n disorders , biology,.....wow, I better get busy LOL . Anyway any help / advice concerning ISA test and what to study would be much appreciated..esp before I put out $300 for ISA cd set . Thanks


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 17, 2010)

The set is worth money, if you can afford it. Photos, quizzes, diagrams, terminology, etc. It's made for getting CEUs, but its basically a high tech study guide and it will help you greatly when taking the test. Then you can use it to get CEUs later on. Don't waste your $$$ on the CD, boring and not helpful. See if you can borrow a DVD from someone before you spend the money, and decide for yourself. Good luck.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 18, 2010)

agree with pete except you can try it without borrowing it:

http://www.isa-arbor.com/publications/CDDemos.aspx?ID=1


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 18, 2010)

I have one of the Cds, they sent it with a promo. It was pretty cool, made me want to buy the whole set. I cannot imagine a situation where that could be a bad buy, I say go for it. And let us know!


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 18, 2010)

I had the book and Cd set. The Cd for me worked well. I just left it in the car stereo and listened as drove doing my chores. It seemed to be almost subliminal leavin the information in my head. It did however erase my fondest memories, my child hood 1st luvs wifeys birthday etc but,, well hmm what was I sayin?? oh yeah they might come back one day.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey, welcome to AS from down under treeace.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks!! I will check out the demo very soon . I pretty much plan to buy the cd/rom set and I will def give feed back . I just hope I can be prepared for test by mid Feb .


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't know your background, but I see you're a poker player. Bet you a beeryou pass it first time with a 78-83%. Don't disappoint me.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL OK . Cept I dont drink , used to though . It didnt work out . LOL anyway..I am going to the TCIA expo on the 12th n 13th and will look you up there PinnaclePete . I am totally pumped for the expo .


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 18, 2010)

A poker player that doesn't drinkAll the better - 2 for me, 0 for you. The bets still on. See you in Pittsburgh.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, so i am tryn to make alittle sense of the mess of a desk i have n ..whats this...lets see...oh, "intro to arboriculture / tree worker safety" cd/rom. Soooo THATS what that cd thingy they sent me a while back was!! guess I will b checkn it out soon . how funny


----------



## treeseer (Oct 18, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> "intro to arboriculture / tree worker safety" cd/rom.



Yes ISA sent that one out to everyone, no charge. And people still say it's cash-grabbing. 

You're taking the test at the ohio conference? Stop in at the social Tuesday night--i'll buy you one, if they're free...


----------

